# Roamio Basic and Vizio Soundbar



## RusRus (Apr 8, 2013)

I have a Vizio HDTV that controls the volume of my Vizio sound bar. Works good.

In order to turn on the sound bar with the TV I had to use my learning remote and sound bar remote and marry them. 

Now my learning remote will turn on my TV and sound bar. It will also turn both off. Works good.

Monday I will be receiving my new Roamio Basic and I'll want to use the Roamio RF remote for my TV, DVR and sound bar.

I've found instructions for using the Roamio RF remote to program it to turn on and off my TV so I can use the RF and IR features of the remote.

My question/issue is: How do I use my new Roamio RF/IR remote to also turn on my sound bar???

I hope my question is not redundant but I searched the Internet and could not find an easy to understand answer.

If the Roamio RF/IR remote has the learning feature I can marry my sound bar and remote the same way I did with my Glo Backlight remote.

Thanks.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

I also have Basic and a Vizio soundbar. The Tivo remote controls both an LG TV and The Vizio just fine. I was going to follow the Vizio instructions to marry the two but it just started working. I wish I could remember exactly how it went. Bottom line, it should work fine for you.


----------



## RusRus (Apr 8, 2013)

A J Ricaud said:


> I also have Basic and a Vizio soundbar. The Tivo remote controls both an LG TV and The Vizio just fine. I was going to follow the Vizio instructions to marry the two but it just started working. I wish I could remember exactly how it went. Bottom line, it should work fine for you.


Since I don't have my Roamio yet and no manual what "Vizio instructions to marry the two"?? Just in case mine is not automatic like yours.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

My soundbar, an "S4221w-C4, came with a quick start guide. It explains how to accept TV remote IR commands on the "Program Remote" page (16). Maybe we don't have the same soundbar? I think you can go to Vizio's website and get the users manual.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=476239


----------



## RusRus (Apr 8, 2013)

A J Ricaud said:


> My soundbar, an "S4221w-C4, came with a quick start guide. It explains how to accept TV remote IR commands on the "Program Remote" page (16). Maybe we don't have the same soundbar? I think you can go to Vizio's website and get the users manual.


I have my sound bar married to my tv for volume control but I will want to be able to turn the sound bar on and off using my Roamio FR/IR remote.

Right now, with my Series 3 HD DVR, I can turn on and off my TV and sound bar and control the volume through my TV.

I want to have the same setup with my new Roamio Basic RF/IR remote.


----------



## A J Ricaud (Jun 25, 2002)

RusRus said:


> I want to have the same setup with my new Roamio Basic RF/IR remote.


I don't see why you won't be able to do so.


----------



## RusRus (Apr 8, 2013)

A J Ricaud said:


> I don't see why you won't be able to do so.


I had to use my Glo-Backlight learning remote to learn the IR signal from my sound bar remote.

Will the Roamio remote have the same learning feature? If the answer is no then how will I teach the Roamio remote to turn on/off my sound bar?


----------



## RusRus (Apr 8, 2013)

RusRus said:


> I had to use my Glo-Backlight learning remote to learn the IR signal from my sound bar remote.
> 
> Will the Roamio remote have the same learning feature? If the answer is no then how will I teach the Roamio remote to turn on/off my sound bar?


Tv and sound bar on/off problem solved. After I programmed my Roamio Basic remote control to turn on and off my TV and got the A/V code for Vizio, went back to 1. (TV setup) and used the A/V code.

Now my Roamio remote will turn on/off both my TV and sound bar.

Happy, happy!!!!


----------



## Colbyt (Jul 6, 2006)

I still get confused about the RF IR difference but,

I ave a Vizio E series TV and sound bar and using he remote in the default mode setting after selecting Vizio as the TV, the power button turns on the TV and sound bar at the same time, adjusts the volume and mute, toggles the inputs. Now that I am streaming Netflix through the Tivo I don't even use TV remote. I guess I might need it to play music or view photo from another computer or the network storage drive.


----------

